# RTX Resort Travel and exchange



## momeason (May 16, 2013)

Received an offer to join this exchange company today..out of Asheville, NC. Did some searching. It is owned by Festiva. I am not a fan of Festiva Holiday Group.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 16, 2013)

RCI is owned by Wyndham...

TS


----------



## momeason (May 16, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> RCI is owned by Wyndham...
> 
> TS



This is RTX


----------



## Carolinian (May 20, 2013)

I would be very careful of anything connected to Festiva.


----------

